# MAC CCO & Private Sale Haul Plus Pro Card



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

So this past week has been great went to the outlets spent some time with the family and picked up some MAC. Also I found a wonderful new friend online and completed a sale with them on some MAC.... What could be better my Pro Card came!!! 






My Pro Card Yay!!! Dear MAC please don't put me in debt I look forward to expanding my stash for use with my clients! Here I come Art Supplies Collection! 





CCO Haul (Only 4 things) 





Seductress Look In a Box $41.75 
Contains: 
Mini Zoom Lash 
181 SE Kabuki 
Naked Lunch E/S
Knight Divine E/S
Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder 
Bare Slim Shine

Graphic Garden Palette $24.50 
Contains: 
Social Climber
Straight Hedge 
Linear Lilac
Botanical Blue
Graphic Garden 
Wild Wisteria 

Perfect Topping Mineralize Skinfinish $19.00 

Lavender Whip Lipstick $10.00 or $10.50 (Lost the price tag) 





I bought these for my personal collection off of a girl I met online and everything was cheap and real! not to mention new nothing was used. 





Other Worldly Blush $5.00 (Scuffed with my nail) 
Cute Blush $10.00 
Glissde Mineralize Skinfinish $10.00 





Mauvement Pigment $5.00 
Solar Bits Bronzescape $5.00 
Style Warriors E/S Tempting $5.00 
Rose Blanc E/S $5.00 

Delights 6 Eye/Cool $15.00 
Contains:
Zinc Bar
Pale Out
Tabby 
Nocturnelle
Sumptous Olive
Gray Grape

Look forward to another Haul in the next few weeks I found myself a connection to the MARKHAM Warehouse sale whose picking me uup some MSF's Charity Bags and Foundation.


----------



## blusherie (Mar 1, 2010)

Amazing haul! I hope the CCO I'm going to soon will have good stuff like that!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

i love the haul i wish there was an online cco store with cco prices lol


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

It would be nice if the CCO had a website...


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 1, 2010)

^ They'd never have anything in stock  LOL


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2010)

Lavender Whip!?!? LW!??! OMFG!!! Your CCO rocks! *faints*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow what great stuff!  Enjoy your items and the pro card!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice Haul


----------



## Nicque (Mar 2, 2010)

awesome finds


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Your CCO has Lavender Whip?!?!?!? I want Lavender Whip!!!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice haul enjoy


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I walked into my cco wanting to look at just MSF and I saw lavender whip it kind of stuck out in the crowd like a sore thumb I heard many rants and raves on here about it wish I would of bought more than one.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Great haul! I wish I had a CCO near me. Also, love Mauvement pigment, it looks amazing with Sketch!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 14, 2014)

Tat2dbeauty07 said:


> It would be nice if the CCO had a website...


 Agreed.


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 14, 2014)

Great prices btw!! All the older packaging is cool to see!


----------

